# system hole jig



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I've built quite a few European system cabinets for our house (examples in my next post), and since I'm working on another set, I thought I'd share the jig I made back at the start, to speed up the process. It will accommodate side panels up to 800 mm in length so it covers off the normal size range for both uppers and lowers. Since 800 is an even multiple of 16, the panels can be indexed relative to either the top or bottom stops. The panels are held in place with wedges. Adjustable stop blocks position the panel edge relative to the steel bar with the 5 mm holes. They are easily set in proper position using a set of blocks I've made. This is done by putting a 5 mm drill bit through one of the holes in the steel strap and into the block and then sliding the stop block up against the reference block. I use a 5 mm brad point bit to minimize chipping.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Here are some of the cabinets built using the jig.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Being new to the carpentry division ... I have no idea what you're showing. The jig is for cutting holes? But there are no round holes in your pictures except on sink.

Sorry, my ignorance floweth over on this one.


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

The so called system holes, are 5 mm holes spaced 32 mm apart that are drilled in vertical rows at the front and back of the cabinet sides. European hardware (hinges, drawer slides etc.) are designed so that they can be attached using those holes. Of course the holes also accept the shelf supports. Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mikechell said:


> Being new to the carpentry division ... I have no idea what you're showing. The jig is for cutting holes? But there are no round holes in your pictures except on sink.
> 
> Sorry, my ignorance floweth over on this one.


The holes are to drill the cabinet sides for 5mm pins for adjustable shelves in the cabinets. 

I've often thought about making a piece of steel for that but I use a brad point drill bit and thought I would end up dulling the drill bit on the steel. What I've been using is a piece of 1/4" plywood. The holes get wallowed out after a while but I think I end up drilling more than a hundred side panels before replacing the jig.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Of course.
I was thinking the steel and block were like a protractor, to make BIG holes. Now I understand.

Thank you.


----------

